# Rep Points/comments issues



## Jeff (Nov 5, 2006)

This e-rep crap is stupid, without forcing the user leaving the +/- reps to leave their user name. I posted the following awhile ago, about Chris Feener's spectacular playing on his K7:



Me said:


> How the hell did you just get runner-up? Awesome playing!! So as a parting gift, did you get one of the 7 female singers?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I just realized that's a K7 you're playing. Isn't it ironic that Munky couldn't hope to play it as well as you do, yet it's his signature guitar?



To which some sackless jackass leaves neg rep points saying:



Member lacking balls said:


> what an uneducated comment



It's actually a perfect example of irony, therefore not qualifying as an uneducated comment. I in fact do know what "irony" is. 

Really, if people are going to leave snotty little comments, force them to leave their name. This anonymous crap is just that: crap. 

I didn't call someone an asshole in a thread, or make personal attacks. I think a neg rep point was uncalled for. But it's really not that that irritates me. It's the snotty comment without a name that is most irritating.


----------



## Ken (Nov 5, 2006)

Jeff said:


> This e-rep crap is stupid, without forcing the user leaving the +/- reps to leave their user name. I posted the following awhile ago, about Chris Feener's spectacular playing on his K7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, had this issue too. Someone left me negative feedback that I that was unwarranted too. I turned my reputation off for a time, and spoke publicly about as you did. The person who did it eventually sent me a PM, and we resolved it, but it still made me


----------



## Stitch (Nov 5, 2006)

I have had exactly the same experience. I don't see why it should be hidden - if someone is making attacks like that they have already made it apparent the don't respect you. I can understand that perhaps full-blown wars would arise from this if people knew who to attack, but not knowing is just as bad; you just end up angry and resentful and generally a little bit sceptical of everybody. If people have a problem, they should either have to a) deal with it on their own b)talk to a mod or c)bring it up with the person in question .


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

It's hidden to prevent arguments over actual comments deserving negative eRep. If you guys get nasty/unwarranted/otherwise negative rep, just shoot me a PM and I'll take care of it. Keep in mind that you have to have positive eRep to give a lot of negative eRep.

For example, my eRep is very high, so if I give you negative reputation, you get a bigger negative hit than someone that's low/negative. This is so that someone can't make a new user and run around handing out negative rep to someone they don't like. In both of your cases, it was only -1 rep point, whereas if I give you negative rep, it's -50 or thereabouts. The same goes for positive. Ken's rep is really high, so if he gives you positve eRep, you'll get more points from him than you would if a new user with one or two green blocks gives it to you.

I've had instances in the past where people are negative repping others just to be dicks. Jeff, that's just what happened in this case, and I'm on it.


----------



## Ken (Nov 5, 2006)

Chris said:


> I've had instances in the past where people are negative repping others just to be dicks. Jeff, that's just what happened in this case, and I'm on it.



The eRep system has a necessary evil built into it: You must spread some around before giving it to the same person again. It also sucks because some people are just too damn clever and funny (like TDW) and I want to give them eRep each time, but I get the ol' "You must spread some eRep around before giving it to xxxxxx again".


----------



## Jeff (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah I can see how it could turn into a war, I suppose. I just think it's disrespectful to neg someone without leaving a name. Even though it's not required, people can be a "man" about it and do so. 

I left Jerich a neg rep once, and made sure he knew it was me. He pissed me off, I pissed him off, but we're at least civil now; or at least avoid each other


----------



## Nik (Nov 5, 2006)

.... because e-rep matters and everyone knows internets are teh serious!!!!11


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 5, 2006)

Um who the fuck cares what someone else thinks about your comments?

Is it worth starting an argument with them over?


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

Easy dude, this forum is for site questions, not internet ethics.

Problem addressed, thread closed. If anyone has eRep issues/complaints/questions, feel free to PM me.


----------

